
Sheryl Sandberg on the Myth of the Catty Woman - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/23/opinion/sunday/sheryl-sandberg-on-the-myth-of-the-catty-woman.html
======
jpeg_hero
> At school, we call them “mean girls” and later, we call them “catty” or
> “queen bees.” (What’s the derogatory male equivalent? It doesn’t exist.)

Jerk.

also Asshole.

its pretty contra-usage to call a woman a "jerk"

